# Raynham Police Hiring???



## vapd2927 (Apr 29, 2003)

I received a civil circus card for Raynham PD back in Jan 03' and interviewed in Mar. and then sent in the Background Invest. paperwork in Apr. now its Oct. and haven't heard anything since. Is there anyone else here on the board that has gone through this with Raynham? Just wondering if they are not hiring anymore and don't plan on telling anyone.


----------

